# At Princeville. the place sucks



## aytug (Feb 9, 2010)

this is my first time in princeville with a lot of disappointment.  service sucks, the pool bar closes at 4:30 and there is nowhere to go for a drink, unless you want to drive drunk or go to St Regis and pay $16 for a margarita. there is a restaurant with mediocre overpriced food and one needs to have a special relationship with the hostess to be able to get a table outside. 

the so called beach at St Regis is unswimmable, mostly covered with a dead corral with bird poop on top. Pathetic. 

on another note, the sales rep in Maui told us that "all units at Princeville are OF". they showed us some artist rendering and one gets that impression indeed. in reality - most units have NO ocean view at all, while some maybe can qualify as OV at best. this statement by the sales rep was fraud pure and simple.

the island is nice and we can sure find beaches etc, but neither Westin nor st Regis offer much to a guest who is younger than 90 years old.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 10, 2010)

So, I take it you have no view?  Is this a II exchange or a Staroption exchange?  Did you ask to be moved to a different unit?  

Buy some local fruit and rum and toss it together with some ice in your blender and you can have the best drinks on the island - that's what we do.  I recommend a combination of apple bananas, mango, papaya, and pineapple and enough Pod and ice to make it slushy.  Then kick back on your lanai and enjoy.

I am not an owner there, and you know I'm no Starwood apologist, but I actually liked the resort a lot more than I thought I would when I visited there.

I'm sorry you are disappointed.  It's a long way to go to Hawaii and be disappointed - I hope the rest of your trip gets better!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 10, 2010)

gee - I just went back to my trip report (w/ photos) from WPORV/WKORV to check (because it was way back in late Sept) - and lo and behold - Robin and I loved it... weird


----------



## cdn_traveler (Feb 10, 2010)

Want to trade places?   Would love to be in nice, relaxing, and laid back Kauai instead of dealing with the craziness of the Olympics in Vancouver.

We were there last week and had a great time!   My only complaint initially was that we were on the main floor in Building 7, but my daughter had such a great time chasing the chickens, it turned out to be a positive.  

As well, I was very impressed by the responsiveness of the service team.   We ran out of diapers one night and within 5 minutes of my call, someone was knocking on our door with a package of pampers .


----------



## Westin5Star (Feb 10, 2010)

I was at the resort within a month or two of opening and experienced some minor service issues.  I went back in September and I was actually very impressed at the service levels throughout our stay.  I would actually say that the service we received at WPORV in September was the best we have had at any TS.  I do know that some of the staff from WPORV was going to St. Regis when it reopened so maybe they lost some good people.

I am not sure what happened with the bar at the resort being open at night.  I remember back on my first visit having some evening beers at the bar while meeting Ken555; I think it was 8pm or so.

I hope that the rest of your stay gets better.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yup, we met at the bar one night, and it was busy! But, the pool bar outside was closed at night. I'm heading back in Sept for my second visit...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 10, 2010)

This sounds like buyer's remorse to me.  Are you an owner at the Westin Princeville, or are you an internal exchanger with Staroptions?


----------



## osman (Feb 10, 2010)

I think it's important to have the right expextations when visiting WPORV. The resort--the whole island really--feels remote. It's not a party place with surfing right out your door. The resort looks out over the water, but the water is a few hundred feet down, so beach access is not easy. There is a trail off to the right, but it's steep and might not be accessable if you have ankle or knee problems. After decending the trail, if you go to right, the beach is actually quite nice. There isn't as much sand as a Florida beach, for example, but you can definitely lay out. The water is shallow for a long way out, which might be safer for kids. But that also means less things to look at in the water, so it's not the best for snorkeling.

The resort itself is beautiful. The pool is well laid out with multiple levels and places to retreat to. There are no pirate ships, but there is a place for kids at the pool. The buildings are spread out. It feels very spacious. Not all rooms are OV and only a few at OF. When we where there last Feb, we had a "chicken view" room, but we there on a special deal, so I was OK with it. Yes, dining options at the resort are limited, but that's part of the charm: you're more inclined to get out, drive around, and go sightseeing, which is what Kauai is for, IMO. I wouldn't hesitate to go back to WPORV.

--Osman


----------



## Captron (Feb 10, 2010)

As the above post and others imply this may simply be a matter of knowing where you are going and having appropriate expectations.

On all islands things move slower and Princeville is certainly no Waikiki THANK GOD!!!!!! Kauai is very "ruralish" and very laid back, enjoy it for what it is. 

Zip around to the canyon, the Napali coast boat runs can be great. The beaches between Princeville and the Napali Coast are AWESOME. If any of these things and others suggested above interest you give them a try and try to have some fun or just RELAX and unwind. You are not expecting a foot of snow tonight like many of us!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 10, 2010)

Captron said:


> On all islands things move slower and Princeville is certainly no Waikiki THANK GOD!!!!!! Kauai is very "ruralish" and very laid back, enjoy it for what it is.



I agree 100% - that's why we love Kauai!

I can see how it would be disappointing for someone expecting Waikiki or Ka'anapali Beach, though.

BTW - Looking at old posts I can see that aytug owns at WKV, so I'm guessing this was a SO exchange.  He has also been to Maui and WLR - which may have been more what he was expecting at WPORV?  (Speculating.)


----------



## Captron (Feb 10, 2010)

ABSOLUTELY!!!! Again knowing and having expectations appropriate to the location. I go to Carlsbad, Kauai and Sanibel or Captiva not South Beach or Waikiki because that is what I want.

Denise, Mai Tais on me if we can ever meet at WPORV. I guess we just may have to do it before 4:30 if at the resort.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 10, 2010)

No problem - after 4:30 DH makes killer blender drinks!


----------



## aytug (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks everyone for the posts. yes this is an SO exchange and I got the best view of all with my plat status. and I guess I can make the drinks in my room, I can cook the food, too. but I still think you need to be at least 90 years old to truly enjoy this place. when I saw the "beach" at St Regis I lost hope. anyways, I am now on my way to buy some fruit and vodka and then make heavy use of the blender!


----------



## Captron (Feb 10, 2010)

Do try the beaches between Princeville and the Napali coast they are nice beaches with good (not excellent) snorkeling. 

Can you get down to the Queens bath at this time of year???
We love it in summer just for something different. It is a nice walk.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 10, 2010)

Go to the last beach before Napali Coast. The name escapes me. KeeKee maybe. There is some parking. It is very beautiful. Kaui is definitely rural and kick back, so if that is not what you were expecting, I can understand the disconnect.
Liz


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 10, 2010)

Ke'e which is pronounced "Kay-A"  Both "e's" make the long "a" sound.

We like this beach too, but you need to go early - parking fills up by about 10 a.m.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 10, 2010)

aytug said:


> thanks everyone for the posts. yes this is an SO exchange and I got the best view of all with my plat status. and I guess I can make the drinks in my room, I can cook the food, too. but I still think you need to be at least 90 years old to truly enjoy this place. when I saw the "beach" at St Regis I lost hope. anyways, I am now on my way to buy some fruit and vodka and then make heavy use of the blender!



We aren't quite 90   - but we are "outdoorsy" and we snorkel, swim, hike, explore, & tour every day, so Kauai suits us perfectly.  When we are on vacation we don't do fine dining, shopping, or night clubbing, so we actually hate Waikiki and no longer enjoy Ka'anapali either.  

Frankly, Kauai has so many beautiful beaches, it would never cross my mind to go sit on a beach in front of a hotel.  Get a good map and go explore!

Did you do any research about Kauai before you went?  Or buy a guide book?  If not, get to a store and buy "Kauai Revealed."  I am afraid you are missing out on the best of Kauai.  Here is one of my trip reports with a lot of ideas, if you don't want to buy a book.  Here's my trip report from last summer.

You know when you think about it, it's a really good thing that we don't all want to go to Kauai!  So for all your folks who haven't been - listen to aytug - stay home - you'll hate it!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree with the poster.  This place is definitely not our cup of tea.  While I love Kauai, I prefer the Poipu side.  I'm not sure we'd stay here again for a long time.  I also agree with the other posters this island is definitely a very laid back type island.  On our last trip we did something kinda of corny it was tubing through the sugar cane water aquaducts.  It was actually fun.  You should check it out:  http://www.kauaibackcountry.com/tubing.html

I also find Kauai you really have to plan your stay out here and plan activities do ahead of time.


----------



## Captron (Feb 10, 2010)

I strongly second  the recommendation for "Kaui Revealed". It is the best guide book by FAR (and I got most of them from the library). It is written by a couple that lives on the islands instead of someone sent out by Frommers or Fodors for maybe a month. He flies ultralight aircraft and says he often sees places from the air and then finds a way to hike there.

Their Maui version is on my bed side table as I write this and it is well worn.

Denise what is the river that has the fern grotto and the waterfall you can kayak to?
We just rent the kayak instead of paying 5x more for a "guided trip" They give you a simple map and even give you a dry bag to pack a lunch or whatever in if you want.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 10, 2010)

Princeville is winter is not the place to be if the OP cares about beaches.
The OP might enjoy the place more if he went in summer.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 10, 2010)

I think it's the Wailua River?


----------



## Captron (Feb 10, 2010)

Denise that sounds right, thanks.


----------



## K2Quick (Feb 10, 2010)

Hopefully I'll have the misfortune of spending a week at that place. 

The last time we were in Kauai, we stayed at the Princeville Resort (before it was re-branded as the St. Regis).  We love that end of the island.  The only thing we didn't like was the limited dining options.  A fully functioning kitchen would take care of that concern for us.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 11, 2010)

K2Quick said:


> Hopefully I'll have the misfortune of spending a week at that place.
> 
> The last time we were in Kauai, we stayed at the Princeville Resort (before it was re-branded as the St. Regis).  We love that end of the island.  The only thing we didn't like was the limited dining options.  A fully functioning kitchen would take care of that concern for us.



I do have the misfortune of staying at this place in July. Curse that Starwood preference in II! :hysterical:


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 11, 2010)

We are also going back to the dreaded WPORV in 2011 - I am prepared to be bored and pretend that I am 90 years old...  

... better to read the Kauai Revealed book and figure out the 100s of things to do in northern Kauai (including eats...).  Also, make our request 12 months in advance and request the Hammerhead section (top floor - corner) of B7 (or B6 or B3) - like we had on our last visit.  Perhaps not as lovely as our WKORV OF villa - but it was great to look out over the ocean and see the curvature of the earth - as well as beautiful sunrises (and sunsets if you go a little north).

Is northern Kauai quiet? No doubt.  Is WPORV laid back? Yes. Is watching over Hanalei Bay and Bali Hai at sunset at the St Regis a romantic experience? Yes.  Is it nice to have a shuttle go back/forth from the St Regis and WPORV? Yes. Is it worth the $50 fee (in the MFs)? Questionable.  Is the beach/reef off of the St Regis the best on the island? No. Is northern Kauai one of the most beautiful locations in the world?  I guess that is in the eye of the beholder....

Do I prefer our OF WKORV Dlx villa? Yes.  Will I go back to WPORV every other year? Yes.  Will I understand that northern Kauai is not Poipu, or Maui, or the Big Island so I will set my expectations accordingly?  Yes.
Do I laugh when I see the Title of this thread? Yes.  Am I sarcastic in my responses because it puts me on Tilt? Yes.


----------



## scrapngen (Feb 11, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> We aren't quite 90   - but we are "outdoorsy" and we snorkel, swim, hike, explore, & tour every day, so Kauai suits us perfectly.  When we are on vacation we don't do fine dining, shopping, or night clubbing, so we actually hate Waikiki and no longer enjoy Ka'anapali either.
> 
> Frankly, Kauai has so many beautiful beaches, it would never cross my mind to go sit on a beach in front of a hotel.  Get a good map and go explore!
> 
> ...



I'm with you, Denise!! We are in our 40's and outdoorish as well with kids, and we adore Kauai. Don't really like high-rises, just want to get to a different beach each day and snorkel. Loved your trip report. We got a jeep for the first time on our Dec. trip and had so much fun!! (we got a four door, so it was big enough for the four of us):whoopie: 

That being said, I'd probably not like Princeville area in winter as my "base." I agree that food choices are limited and expensive, and if you are used to a great beach at your resort, WPORV would be strange, to say the least. 

Hopefully, OP will drive around and check out the other wonderful beaches, and find what makes Kauai so great! Otherwise, well, it's kind of similar to what we Seattle-ites tell the world:  "Oh, you wouldn't like it, it rains here all the time..." meanwhile enjoying our lovely NW.  

And, having checked out your (Denise's) trip report, I'm SOO jealous of the swim with the baby monk seal...but am surprised no Mama seal was guarding her pup! You are so lucky, and to have the camera was perfect planning.

Interesting to read a summer report, as we've always traveled to Kauai in the  fall, winter or spring...


----------



## Kildahl (Feb 12, 2010)

DavidnRobin said:


> We are also going back to the dreaded WPORV in 2011 - I am prepared to be bored and pretend that I am 90 years old...
> 
> ... better to read the Kauai Revealed book and figure out the 100s of things to do in northern Kauai (including eats...).  Also, make our request 12 months in advance and request the Hammerhead section (top floor - corner) of B7 (or B6 or B3) - like we had on our last visit.  Perhaps not as lovely as our WKORV OF villa - but it was great to look out over the ocean and see the curvature of the earth - as well as beautiful sunrises (and sunsets if you go a little north).
> 
> ...



+1 

While we would be pleased to spend time anywhere on any of the Hawaiian islands, the north shore of Kauai is our favorite destination and we were thoroughly satisfied with our first stay at WPORV.


----------



## aytug (Feb 13, 2010)

I am reading this post on my iPhone and even though it is difficult to post using the iPhone I just want to clarify. 

I love Kauai and everything it has to offer. what I don't like is this mickeymouse resort, where not only there is no beach but also no services  you would expect at any luxury resort such as ... oh god ... drinks after 4:30pm !!! In addition, I personally think it would be a great idea to have at least one beach between TWO luxury Starwood properties located within a mile of each other. they lead you to believe that there is a beach at SR that you can use while there is no beach, at least what most people would call "beach".


----------



## Westin5Star (Feb 13, 2010)

I agree with you that the beach at SR sucks.  The beach at WPORV is a nice little walk away (I actually like the walk) but definitely not as convinient as WKORV.  

The no drinks after 4:30pm (if true) is shocking and unacceptable!  Question- How do you order a drink at the restaurant for dinner if there is no bar open???  I cannot imagine having no alcohol at the restaurant for dinner.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 13, 2010)

aytug - Just curious - did you know that WPORV was on a cliff, before your trip?

I'm just trying to get a read on your disappointment.  The bar closing early is a surprise to everyone, but the beach issues have been discussed at great length here.  I can see how it would be disappointing if you didn't know about it.

Is this your first trip to Kauai?

What have you seen/done that you have enjoyed?

I hope you can still enjoy your trip.


----------



## l2trade (Feb 13, 2010)

aytug,
are you serious?  i hope you are able to enjoy your trip anyways.

you have succeeded in greatly lowering my expectations about Kauai.  i've never been to that island, even though i've always dreamed of going.  so now, i realize this is one of those potential disappointments i must go figure out for myself.  i must suffer the burden of booking the very next trip i can find there.  i've never been to see it for myself.  poor me.  i should probably know better.  maybe i should heed your warnings.  at least i should bring my own drinks and walking shoes?   

if someday my trip there ends up sucking too, please don't tell me you told me so.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 13, 2010)

l2trade said:


> aytug,
> are you serious?  i hope you are able to enjoy your trip anyways.
> 
> you have succeeded in greatly lowering my expectations about Kauai.  i've never been to that island, even though i've always dreamed of going.  so now, i realize this is one of those potential disappointments i must go figure out for myself.  i must suffer the burden of booking the very next trip i can find there.  i've never been to see it for myself.  poor me.  i should probably know better.  maybe i should heed your warnings.  at least i should bring my own drinks and walking shoes?
> ...


  Wow... are you serious?  

I'd rather validate the OPs concerns rather than put them down.  You mean to tell me never visited a place that just wasn't your cup of tea.  You can research something to death but until you visit you may find it not to your liking.  Even Denise M says she doesn't love Maui or Waikiki but prefers Kauai.  

For the record, I don't love this resort but that's me and I shouldn't be shunned for it.


----------



## J&JFamily (Feb 13, 2010)

Everyone is certainly entitled to their own opinions and I think that this open sharing of opinions is one of the things that makes TUG so great.   

That said, for those of you who have never been to Kauai, I would recommend doing what my wife, kids and I did this past summer: split your time between Princeville (we stayed at WPORV for 1 week) and Poipu (we stayed at the Sheraton for 1 week).  We enjoy going to different beaches every day and doing more family oriented outings, so the combo of Poipu and Princeville was great.  If you are heading to Kauai for the first time, I strongly recommend splitting your time between these two areas, if possible.  Poipu, while not as "busy" as Ka'anapali, is much closer in style to Maui.  Princeville (and Hanalei) are much slower and more remote.  Kauai is truly beautiful, but you should really know what to expect before going because it really is a slow paced island with LOTS of open space.  

All that said, I think I still prefer Maui (although only slightly), although you really can't go wrong with either.  :whoopie:


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 13, 2010)

I've never been to Kauai (one day!) but I think of it in my head as a bit like St. John.  The beach on-site (which is quite a walk away) is not the best but serviceable, and incidentally, better than any beach in Ohio.  But the real fun lies in getting into your car and discovering the island on your own... a different beach every day.  

I can see how both islands would be disappointing to people expecting something else.  Certainly, if I hadn't read about how removed WPORV was from the beach and its location on the island, I'd be disappointed.  But the great thing about the internet is that we can research these things ahead of time and know what to expect.  Once we know that, we can appreciate it for what it is and not lament what it is not. 

That being said, bars closing early, etc. are not justifiable with $2600/month MFs.  Part of their justification for asking that kind of dough is because they say people expect the place to be in tip-top shape and the service excellent.  There's no excuse for closing a bar early, no matter what the season, at a place that touts itself as being four or five star.


----------



## jarta (Feb 13, 2010)

LisaRex,   ...   What the OP said was:  "the pool bar closes at 4:30 and there is nowhere to go for a drink, unless you want to drive drunk or go to St Regis and pay $16 for a margarita."

The reason the WPORV pool bar closes at 4:30 is the sun goes down.

The 4* or 5* St. Regis bar is open.  But it charges 4* or 5* prices for drinks.

As for the drunk driving, I guess it's always a good move to get hammered in your room - where you don't have to drive back to where you are staying.   ...   eom


----------



## l2trade (Feb 13, 2010)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Wow... are you serious?
> 
> I'd rather validate the OPs concerns rather than put them down.  You mean to tell me never visited a place that just wasn't your cup of tea.  You can research something to death but until you visit you may find it not to your liking.  Even Denise M says she doesn't love Maui or Waikiki but prefers Kauai.
> 
> For the record, I don't love this resort but that's me and I shouldn't be shunned for it.



Yes, I am serious.  If you re-read my comments, I hope you will see that I am not putting down the OPs concerns.  In fact, I intend to validate these concerns for myself.  I've never been to Kauai and always wanted to go.  I have no opinion other than my surprise because my expectations for this resort are so high from what others have told me.  Reading these concerns, I don't have a visual picture yet of whether my hike to the beach will be too long for me or if other restaurants/stores are in close enough proximity for me.

I liken this to having very high expectations for a summer movie blockbuster.  Then, someone sees it before you and tells you it sucks.  Since I've been waiting so long to see it, I adjust my expectations, but often go see it for myself anyways.  Sometimes I end up really agreeing with them and sometimes I don't.  I'm good with that.  Of course, this one will cost me far more than 4 tickets to the movies and my time, so I sure hope nobody ever says they told me so if I end up hating it too.  I might report back on this thread someday.  And, if I end up agreeing with both of you that the place sucks, I don't want to be reminded about how much money I just wasted.  Going there will probably be one of my most expensive vacations ever.  The airfare is ridiculously priced IMHO.

I hope you don't feel shunned for not loving this resort.  Maybe I'll end up agreeing with you, maybe I won't.  No big deal.  We all have different tastes.  For example, I saw Avatar and thought the story and characters sucked.  It was almost unwatchable to me.  Now, seeing as Avatar is the highest grossing movie of all time, I know I'm certainly in the minority on that one, but I'm still entitled to my opinion.  Right?  I intend no harm to other folks opinions on this topic.


----------



## bward (Feb 13, 2010)

*Wporv Rocks*

We visited WPORV last August, and to be honest, I wasn't sure what I was getting in to. 

This was the issue. We traveled all the way to Kauai, and I wasn't sure it was the right place for us. I feared I was making a big mistake. 

 We were using up our developer (I know, I know) Star Points to get from Boston to Hawaii for my wife's birthday. When I say we, I mean me, the wife, and our two teenage kids. 

I was able to use SP's thru SPG Flights to score three round trips from Boston to Kauai. I only had to pay for one flight, and that was just a bit more than $600.00. Not bad. 

We did an Interval Exchange, and by doing so, what would have been a tiny Studio via our puny 67,000 Star Options translated into the big two bedroom at WPORV.Very nice. 

No, we didn't get a good view of the ocean. But we didn't care. We were in Building 2, ground floor, near the grills. It was private and pretty. We spent lots of time on the lanai and enjoyed every second.

Here was the part where I took a leap of faith. In 2005, we visited WKORV. All four of us in a studio. Kids were smaller then. We had an absolute blast. 

Looking to 2009, my wife's only concern was being close to a beach. I was able to snag a week at WKORV N using SO;s for my wife's actual birthday week in July. And at about the same time Interval came through with WPORV in August. A decision had to be made. 

As much as we love Maui, I persuaded the family to try something new, and to finally enjoy a large unit on Hawaii. I gave Starwood back the WKORV N week, and went forward with Kauai. 

THEN, I took a closer look at WPORV and noticed, there's no beach at the resort. I saw the TUGer's pics of the path down the side of the resort, and my heart fell a bit. We talked it over, my wife was a bit concerned, but off we went. 

Then I started reading about how Kauai makes Maui look like "the big city," and I really wondered if I had made a big mistake. 

No way.

We enjoyed probably the best vacation ever. 

Sure, the closest beach is not practical. Yes, the Westin restaurant is overpriced. I don't remember the pool bar closing so early, though. In fact, I think it was open till about 8pm during our visit. I know we had drinks at 6pm a couple of nights. 

All that aside, the beauty of the island, and the beauty of that spot in Princeville was just astounding. 

Today, when I'm stressing about something, I go to Hanalei Bay in my head, and all is well. And I have a very high stress job (one of the reasons we bought a timeshare in the first place, to force us to take vacations).

I'm sorry the original poster didn't enjoy WPORV as much as we did, but I thought I'd chime in as one who wasn't sure what to expect, but who enjoyed every last minute of our time in Princeville. 

bward


----------



## Captron (Feb 13, 2010)

I wonder if the pool bar cosing early is another casualty of the economic and tourism slump?:annoyed: (and if it may go back when things recover)
I understand there have been closings of many restaurants etc on the islands.
I also wonder if, since you are still on private property, if you could get a drink at the restaurant and take it out to the pool or wherever you like on property?  I believe it may be worth a try.
 Any other inquiring minds (especially those there or going there) want to ask?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 13, 2010)

I am not putting down the OP either - Kauai is definitely not for everyone - thank goodness!    I was just wondering if he knew what to expect, or it was an unpleasant surprise.

For those who haven't been, Princeville is a somewhat isolated, upscale, residential community built around a huge golf course.  There are a number of developments there - mostly upscale condos, homes, and a few TS developments.  I believe the St. Regis is the only hotel.  There is a small shopping center near the entrance to the community, with a few shops and restaurants, but you have to drive to it from WPORV.  From WPORV there are no shops or restaurants that you can walk to.  The resort itself is beautiful, but it isn't surrounded by the amenities of Waikiki or Ka'anapali Beach.  It is ideally located for exploring the north part of the island.

If you like fine dining, shopping, night life, lots of planned activities at your finger tips, and a Waikiki or Ka'anapali Beach atmosphere, Kauai may not be for you.

If you like outdoor activities, snorkeling, exploring, nearly empty beaches, hiking, peace and quiet, and very casual local restaurants, then you'll love Kauai.

I can tell that aytug is very disappointed and I feel bad about that. I hope he is finding some other things that he enjoys about Kauai and that those things will offset his disappointment with the resort.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 13, 2010)

Just to confirm... is the restaurant bar closed at night now as well? That would be a real shock, if true. The pool bar closing with the sun isn't much of a surprise. As I recall there are also two pool bars, one by the east small pool and another close to the main pool. Are both now closed at 4:30 or just the east pool bar? The east bar isn't always open, as I recall.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 13, 2010)

I am...

It was the OP's Title that tilted me... 'that place sucks'  - 1st - it is a childish title - 2nd - poor grammar - it should be 'this place sucks' since in was in the present (or in the past... at least 'that place sucked') - and finally... it should really be... 'my decision to go to Princeville sucks...' - or 'I am disappointed with Princeville/WPORV', but 'that place sucks'... well... point already made...

if a bar or restaurant is closed - I would bet it is because it was not profitable to stay open... as in - not enough customers...

if you do not like Kuaui - do not go to STJ... as you will be even more disappointed

sorry - just calling it as I see it...

btw - I would not recommend going to the Princeville in the winter - Poipu is much nicer in the winter - Princeville is a summer-time (or shoulder summer) place


----------



## aytug (Feb 13, 2010)

DavidnRobin said:


> I am...
> 
> It was the OP's Title that tilted me... 'that place sucks'  - 1st - it is a childish title - 2nd - poor grammar - it should be 'this place sucks' since in was in the present (or in the past... at least 'that place sucked') - and finally... it should really be... 'my decision to go to Princeville sucks...' - or 'I am disappointed with Princeville/WPORV', but 'that place sucks'... well... point already made...



thanks for correcting my childish grammar, but you misread my title. someone here made the point about the bar closing because it gets dark (time to go to bed?) but I actually liked yours better - not enough customers. I guess people stop drinking at the age of 90. 

on the positive note, we drove to Poipu (takes 1.5 hrs) and enjoyed the beach there. We also went to a local restaurant at the Poipu shopping center, called Keiuki or something like that. This place was so awesome that I would take another drive there just to dine there again. they serve fantastic fish!!! We also hiked an advanced trail close to Hanalei - views were stunning.


----------



## aytug (Feb 13, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> Just to confirm... is the restaurant bar closed at night now as well? That would be a real shock, if true. The pool bar closing with the sun isn't much of a surprise. As I recall there are also two pool bars, one by the east small pool and another close to the main pool. Are both now closed at 4:30 or just the east pool bar? The east bar isn't always open, as I recall.



the restaurant bar opens at 5pm, but it is indoors, there a few restaurant tables outside but an advanced reservation is needed for those. there is only one pool bar.


----------



## aytug (Feb 13, 2010)

before the English majors correct me, I wanted to say "advance reservation". difficult to get it right on the iPhone typing under the sun of the hanalei beach!


----------



## DanCali (Feb 13, 2010)

aytug said:


> on the positive note, we drove to Poipu (takes 1.5 hrs) and enjoyed the beach there. We also went to a local restaurant at the Poipu shopping center, called Keiuki or something like that. This place was so awesome that I would take another drive there just to dine there again. they serve fantastic fish!!! We also hiked an advanced trail close to Hanalei - views were stunning.



Keoki's Paradise (which is where I assume you were) is our favorite dining place on Kauai... great place to take little kids too. I can still taste that parmesan and herb crusted Ono fish. The Opah fish is great too. And somehow we always get duped into getting that giant Hula Pie and barely eat half of it. It's delicious but HUGE!!!

Last 3 times we were there though we stayed at the Sheraton (using points) so it was a 5 minute drive from there. By the way, that Sheraton has Mai Tai hour at 5pm on Mon, Wed, Fri and Sat (included in their guests' resort fees). You can just walk in - the bartender does check room keys but you should ask your concierge if they have some reciprocity with WPORV... Worst case is you buy your own drinks from the bar and watch the hula dancers. Not sure if you have kids but my little girl loves them... Maybe you can combine that with your next visit to Keoki's which sounds like you may be planning.


----------



## DanCali (Feb 13, 2010)

One other fun and spontaneous thing we enjoyed a lot was getting a pizza at the Pizza Hut in Kalaheo and taking it to some picnic tables on the beach (south side) to watch the sunset. Priceless time with the family for $15...

Kauai not Waikiki Beach or Maui - but it's much prettier in many other ways... Kae the most of your week there - hopefully it grows on you!


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 13, 2010)

DH & I are no where near 90, but WPORV sounds wonderful to us! We've stayed at the Waiohai once, but never in the Princeville area. We exchanged into WPORV and I'll report back in a couple of weeks after our Kauai vacation.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 13, 2010)

aytug said:


> the restaurant bar opens at 5pm, but it is indoors, there a few restaurant tables outside but an advanced reservation is needed for those. there is only one pool bar.



Ok... are you sure there is only one pool bar? I was there just after opening and they had two, one by the main pool and one by the east small pool.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Feb 14, 2010)

We're in our 50's and are owners at WPORV.  We'd visited Kauai twice before purchasing on the north side of the island.  Some key points about this resort and Princeville and the north side of Kauai in general:

Earlier posters are correct: do your research and avoid this part of the island during the months of December-February or mid-March...it gets very windy and rains a good part of the time;
Best time to visit Princeville on a vacation is late March through September;
In our opinion (and we have been to every other major island in Hawaii as well as many of the Caribbean islands, Bermuda, and Tahiti and Bora Bora), the views of Hanalei Bay and Bali Hai are among the most beautiful on earth;
Readers might be interested to know that "Dr. Beach" rated Hanalei Bay as the most beautiful beach in America in his 2009 ratings;
Denise is correct...Kauai is not a place for nightlife, high end shopping ventures, art galleries or the like, such as you will find in Kona or Honolulu or Lahaina or Kaanapali.  It's a slower pace, much more low-key, with less people and less traffic than any of the others I've listed.  On the other hand, the nature trails near the Wailua River, the Waimea Canyon, the Napali Cliffs, and the many spectacular beaches are reason enough to go if you want to see Paradise on Earth;
As for WPORV, I will only offer this single memory: sitting on our lanai one morning, we gazed at a crimson and purple sunset as we sipped our Pina Coladas following a hike that day in the Hanalei Valley.  We looked out over the amazing view of Bali Hai and were thrilled to see a pod of whales breaching and spouting just north of Hanalei Bay.  It was pristine, spectacular, and is etched in our memories for the rest of our lives.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 14, 2010)

Folks - a not so gentle reminder - please attack the issues and not other posters.


----------



## Maui_ed (Feb 19, 2010)

WalnutBaron said:


> We're in our 50's and are owners at WPORV. We'd visited Kauai twice before purchasing on the north side of the island. Some key points about this resort and Princeville and the north side of Kauai in general:
> 
> Earlier posters are correct: do your research and avoid this part of the island during the months of December-February or mid-March...it gets very windy and rains a good part of the time;
> Best time to visit Princeville on a vacation is late March through September;
> ...


WalnutBaron, thanks for the information about the times of year to avoid WPORV.  Although we did not have this information at the time we made our reservation, it appears that we might have gotten lucky.  We usually visit WKORV in late Feb, but decided to try WPORV instead.  We own there but have never been.  For some reason we could not go in late Feb, so we booked for late march, early April.  it sounds like that will be a better time to visit.

We are not in our 90's, don't drink (unless you count Pepsi-One and Diet Coke), don't shop a lot, and don't do much nigthlife.  Some of you might be thinking we might just as well be 90!  But hey, we like it this way.  We are looking forward to our visit on Kauai.  If we like it we will return, if not, we will use our ownership there to trade into WKORV or WKROV-N as we have done for the past 3 years.  For us it's a win-win.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 19, 2010)

Man - I was hoping this thread would disappear into the depths of the TUG board (purely because of the thread title).

Perhaps another thread should be created that has a heading of...
*WPORV/Princeville - the Good and the Bad...*

That goes over why some love/like the WPORV/Princeville area - and why others should avoid it - based on vacation experiences and expectations... now that would be useful.

IMO.  If a person does not research an area they plan to vacation at (especialy in today's age of information assessibility), then some of the owness falls on that person if they fail to like an area in not doing so.  IMO

ps - cisco... I wasn't jumping on you for not liking WPORV/Princeville.  I can easily see why you and the OP (and others) would not like it - just like STJ - not for everybody - the sarcastic point I was making wasn't even to correct English (or be a grammar-bully)- it was to point out the 'TripAdvisor' style of a review - versus a Trip Report (like many of those written here) that points out both the good and bad aspects of a resort and/or resort area.

Lisa - there is a big difference between Kauai and STJ in terms of beachs and assessibility.  Imaging going from soft sand into a sandy-bottom very warm and calm ocean that is usually a short walk from the car  (of course add in a more intense heat, humidity, and bugs... lol)


----------



## aytug (Feb 20, 2010)

DavidnRobin said:


> Man - I was hoping this thread would disappear into the depths of the TUG board (purely because of the thread title).
> 
> Perhaps another thread should be created that has a heading of...
> *WPORV/Princeville - the Good and the Bad...*



Although I agree the title is not the nicest one, but it reflected my impression on my first day here and at the nearby SR, and it also reflected my frustration after discovering that we were lied to by the sales rep in Maui. After staying here for two weeks, I changed my opinion a little bit, but I still think the services at this resort are not adequate for a young vacationing family, I knew there was no beach here, but I was led to believe there was a beach at SR, but in fact there is no beach. That business about not being able to use the pool at SR is also very irritating and was the last drop in the bucket for me.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 20, 2010)

> it also reflected my frustration after discovering that we were lied to by the sales rep in Maui.



You believed something a sales Rep. told you????   

What was it anyway?

I hope the rest of your trip was better than the start.  Except for the TS, how did you like Kauai?

My suggestion - next time you visit a SW TS, ask lots of questions right here and read the TUG reviews.


----------



## aytug (Feb 21, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> You believed something a sales Rep. told you????
> 
> What was it anyway?
> 
> ...



The sales person told us that ALL units in Princeville are OF because the property faces the ocean. We did not see the detailed plan at the time, because the resort was not open yet. Based on his story that the resort is built on a cliff facing the ocean it sounded reasonable, but in reality this is not the case at all, most units actually have very little or no ocean view. 

Thanks god we did not buy from Starwood, but to discover such a bold face lie is still a bad surprise, because you do not expect that from a company like Starwood. I expect them to not tell me everything, but I expect that things they do tell me to be true.  

we liked Kauai very much, we did a lot of activities, way more than in Maui. Overall it was a good vacation, but we were definitely missing spending some quality time at the resort itself, because there was little to do.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 21, 2010)

aytug said:


> The sales person told us that ALL units in Princeville are OF because the property faces the ocean. We did not see the detailed plan at the time, because the resort was not open yet. Based on his story that the resort is built on a cliff facing the ocean it sounded reasonable, but in reality this is not the case at all, most units actually have very little or no ocean view.
> 
> Thanks god we did not buy from Starwood, but to discover such a bold face lie is still a bad surprise, because you do not expect that from a company like Starwood. I expect them to not tell me everything, but I expect that things they do tell me to be true.
> 
> we liked Kauai very much, we did a lot of activities, way more than in Maui. Overall it was a good vacation, but we were definitely missing spending some quality time at the resort itself, because there was little to do.



Wow, when I talked to Marriott about their new Palm Beach resort, over the phone by the way. The salesman emailed me the plans and then went over with us where and what floors constitued OF view.


----------



## thomasro3 (Feb 23, 2010)

aytug said:


> this is my first time in princeville with a lot of disappointment.  service sucks, the pool bar closes at 4:30 and there is nowhere to go for a drink, unless you want to drive drunk or go to St Regis and pay $16 for a margarita. there is a restaurant with mediocre overpriced food and one needs to have a special relationship with the hostess to be able to get a table outside.
> 
> the so called beach at St Regis is unswimmable, mostly covered with a dead corral with bird poop on top. Pathetic.
> 
> ...



I met some Maui owners who share your oppinion and thought that there was simply not enough to do here.  Personally I just had a great relaxing trip.  I was in building 5 but I had the end unit 5121/22 which did have a view of the ocean even if it was between the other buildings.  I was looking to relax with the kids and I got just what I asked for.  No Cancun spring breakers here. I always could find chairs for the 5 of us and any of the 4 pools.  The food at the restaurant was decent and much more filling than the Kaua'i Grill by Jean-George at the St. Regis., but I have to say the best meals were off property well you can say that we lived on the Ice Cream from Laperts and Tripical Dreams in Kilauea (aka Kilauea Ice Cream Video & Candy Store.  Because my son is only 9mo... I was usually in bed by 9-10pm watching the Olympic updates.  During the day we would watch the whales spurting and breaching... Simply could not get enough.  We hiked around the North Shore and had a great leisurely time of it.  No itinerary other than the reservation at the St. Regis.  I guess Kaua'i is not to everyones taste the guidebooks give a pretty good review of the different places and times of year to visit Esp. North Shore vs South and even compare the different islands.  I suggest reading some of these before your next trip and hopefully you will find a wonderful place that matches your expectation.  Good luck... Perhaps Cancun or Maui are more to your liking? Personally I think Kauai is one of the most beautiful places on earth.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 23, 2010)

TS salespeople lie.  When we bought WPORV - we were told that were all IV (even though we had a beautiful Ocean View).  So...I guess they changed their tactics

Kauai (north and south) is beautiful, but very laid-back - and many people prefer it that way.

Was the pool bar closed at 4:30?  This was not our experience last Sept - in fact that was happy hour when we were there.  The bartenders were all quite friendly and had a lot of insights on staying/living on Kauai.

We enjoyed going to the StR - and the shuttle going back and forth from WPORV-StR (besides we pay for the shuttle...). It was fun to hang around the StR beach in the lounge chairs - watch the sunset - and have a $15 drink....  Not the greatest beach but certainly can be snorkled if you know the channel out (and at high tide) to the left facing the water (at the point by the trees).


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 24, 2010)

btw - for those reading how much WPORV sucks (disappointing to the OP) - here is a trip report w/ photos and videos of WPORV and WKORV that has a somewhat different viewpoint.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106694


----------



## aytug (Feb 26, 2010)

DavidnRobin said:


> btw - for those reading how much WPORV sucks (disappointing to the OP) - here is a trip report w/ photos and videos of WPORV and WKORV that has a somewhat different viewpoint.
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106694



Did you know that having a different viewpoint is ACTUALLY ok? People do have different viewpoints and do write in different styles. I am not disappointed about that at all. By the way, I stand by my title and comments and it is my opinion only. I also read the post about great time at Princeville with interest and glad that those folks had different experience than I did. 

IMHO, Princeville is not for everyone. When I pay big bucks for my stay at a luxury resort, I dont want to be in the car all day exploring the island, I also want to stay at the resort, enjoy the amenities, have the bar serving drinks and have other things to do. This one looked like a retirement condominium to me. No offense, this is just my opinion.

As the posts in this thread have shown, people want to read different opinions, so please stop shooting down everything you disagree with.


----------



## spuppy (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks, David and Robin, for posting your review of WPORV.  
It is good to read different points of view.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 26, 2010)

aytug - you are absolutely welcome to post your opinion - no question about it.

Just curious - What activities do you enjoy at WKORV?  We really love the snorkeling there.


----------



## aytug (Feb 26, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> aytug - you are absolutely welcome to post your opinion - no question about it.
> 
> Just curious - What activities do you enjoy at WKORV?  We really love the snorkeling there.



we absolutely love everything about WKORV: activities around the area: snorkeling at Molokini, sailing (America-2 boat off the Lahaina harbor was great), biking. I believe the resort itself is fantastic.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 26, 2010)

Aytug, I don't know the specific resort in question, but having stayed in Kaui in that area, other than the Princeville Hotel, I don't remember anything that would fit that description of luxury resort, but we stayed there about 7 years ago.  Sometimes I like just kickin' back and staying at a resort also, but don't own the fancy Marriott's or other hotel systems. It seems like there must be places that fit your need, but next time, you might want to research more, especially about beaches in Hawaii, so you know that a good beach is right there.
Liz


----------



## thomasro3 (Feb 26, 2010)

aytug said:


> Did you know that having a different viewpoint is ACTUALLY ok? People do have different viewpoints and do write in different styles. I am not disappointed about that at all. By the way, I stand by my title and comments and it is my opinion only. I also read the post about great time at Princeville with interest and glad that those folks had different experience than I did.
> 
> IMHO, Princeville is not for everyone. When I pay big bucks for my stay at a luxury resort, I dont want to be in the car all day exploring the island, I also want to stay at the resort, enjoy the amenities, have the bar serving drinks and have other things to do. This one looked like a retirement condominium to me. No offense, this is just my opinion.
> 
> As the posts in this thread have shown, people want to read different opinions, so please stop shooting down everything you disagree with.



Most hotels use the word "Luxurious" very loosley.  Infact I just confirmed from the spg website with the following despcription of princville and I think Distinctive and Spacious" are their operative words   Unfortunetely for you that ended up having a negative association.  

"Distinctive Retreat
Slip inside your villa to discover intuitively designed floor plans, spacious accommodations and rich décor suffused with the energizing spirit of Kaua‘i. Private lanais and a Westin Heavenly Bed® will enrich your escape to this Hawaiian hideaway".

The St. Regis is Luxurious and I have stayed there, You can have whatever you want when you want it but they will charge you for it. I hope you enjoyed Kauai and good luck picking a resort more suited to your lifestyle and budget next time.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 26, 2010)

aytug said:


> we absolutely love everything about WKORV: activities around the area: snorkeling at Molokini, sailing (America-2 boat off the Lahaina harbor was great), biking. I believe the resort itself is fantastic.



So what was missing at the resort itself, for you?  Or was it mostly the beach, and the short bar hours?  

Was this your first trip to Kauai?  Next time, I think you should try the Kauai Marriott - it is a Mega-resort, and it's right in Lihue, so it is surrounded by things to do, many restaurants within walking distance, and they have catamaran trips right from the beach.  I think it would fit your style of vacationing much better.


----------



## RLOGO (Mar 6, 2010)

*TS*

FWIW, TS Today latest edition, May-April, has a full article on the WPORV. The first paragraph starts with the authors saying they afraid to let the secret out but they may have “arguably found the newest resort in the industry and discovered it to be the best in the world.”


----------

